# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ταχύπλοα (High speed crafts - Fast ferries) > Ελληνικά Πλοία (Greek Ships) >  Champion Jet 2 [Condor Express]

## Nautilia News

27_January.jpg
Στη δεξαμενή βρέθηκε από τις 17 έως το τέλος Ιανουαρίου το CONDOR EXPRESS. Το ταχύπλοο της Condor Ferries θα συνεχίσει τα δρομολόγια του πιθανότατα μέχρι τις 23 Μαρτίου. Στη συνέχεια θα αντικατασταθεί από το νέο CONDOR LIBERATION και θα αναχωρήσει για τα γαλανά νερά του Αιγαίου. Το πλοίο ήδη έχει αφαιρέσει τα σινιάλα της Condor Ferries από τις μπάντες του και μετράει αντίστροφα το χρόνο για να ξεκινήσει το ταξίδι για την Ελλάδα.

*Εδώ* μπορείτε να δείτε φωτογραφίες από την παραμονή του CONDOR EXPRESS στη δεξαμενή και την αλλαγή των σινιάλων του.

----------


## speedrunner

> Με το champion jet 2 τι παιζει? ξέρουμε πότε θα έρθει?





> Νομίζω ότι θα κάνει δρομολόγια μέχρι τα τέλη του Μάρτη στη γραμμή αυτή, αλλά θα εξαρτηθεί και από το πότε η Condor θα παραλάβει το νέο της απόκτημα το τριμαραν Liberation.





> Το CONDOR LIBERATION έχει ήδη παραδοθεί από την Austal και βρίσκεται στο Poole.


Σύμφωνα με το site της condor ferries  το Condor Libaration αναμένεται να ξεκινήσει δρομολόγια στις 27 Μαρτίου, οπότε τότε θα παραδοθεί και το Champion Jet 2 στην Sea Jets.

----------


## Nautilia News

*Τελευταίος αποχαιρετισμός για το CONDOR EXPRESS στο Weymouth (video)*

----------


## SteliosK

Δεν πειράζει έχουν το liberation τώρα  :Razz: 
Kαλό ταξίδι να έχει !

----------


## pantelis2009

Πότε αναμένετε να ξεκινήσει για Ελλάδα!!!!!!

----------


## speedrunner

Το ταχύπλοο αναχώρησε απο το λιμάνι του Weymouth και έδεσε στο λιμάνι του Poole δίπλα απο το Condor Liberation, τις επόμενες ημέρες θα γίνει και η παράδοση του πλοίου στην Sea Jets και θα αναχωρήσει για Ελλάδα η μέσα στην Μεγάλη εβδομάδα ή αμέσως μετά!!!!

----------


## dionisos

Το ταχυπλοο συνεχιζει τα δρομολογια στην Αγγλια μεχρι να επισκευαστει η ζημια του LIBERATION. Γι'αυτο και γυρισε στο POOLE απο το WEIMOYTH. Aυτη την στιγμη ειναι εν πλω προς ποολε απο το GUERNSEY



Γνωριζει κανεις εαν τελικα εχει γινει η παραδοση του στην SEA JET και  εαν ναι ποτε προβλεπεται να ξεκινησει απο το WEYMOUTH για ΕΛΛΑΔΑ.

----------


## Giovannis

Προφανως θα γινει καποια στιγμη οταν ξεμπερδεψει η Condor με τα προβληματακια του φρεσκου που πηραν!

----------


## Giovannis

> Ωστόσο η SEA JETS φαίνεται πως δεν παρέμεινε στην αγορά των 2 αυτών ταχυπλόων από την CONDOR FERRIES, αφού σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες μας, σύντομα προτίθεται να ανακοινώσει την αγορά του 11ου μέλους της.


Το οποιο ειναι το corsica express!!!

----------


## manolisfissas

Όχι φίλε Giovannis εγώ παραπάνω δεν μιλάω για το  corsica express II αλλά για το Condor Express.

----------


## pantelis2009

Στο Champion Jet η μια Kamewa βγήκε εχθές και την μετέφερε ο φίλος Δ. Καπλαντζής και όπως βλέπουμε σε σημερινή φωτο από την Κυνόσουρα έχει βγει και η δεύτερη για να πάει για τις όποιες εργασίες χρειάζονται. Καλή συνέχεια.

CHAMPION-JET-2-22-17-03-2019.jpg CHAMPION-JET-2-25-18-03-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Champion Jet 2 φωτογραφημένο μέσα στη δεξαμενή Πειραιάς ΙΙΙ όταν είχε μπει για την συντήρηση του. Πλέον είναι στο Ηράκλειο - Κρήτης και κάνει το δρομολόγιο Ηράκλειο - Θήρα - Ίο - Νάξο - Μύκονο - Πάρο - Νάξο - Ίο - Θήρα - Ηράκλειο. Καλή συνέχεια.

CHAMPION-JET-2-27-18-03-2019.jpg CHAMPION-JET-2-28-18-03-2019.jpg

----------


## OfTheHighSeas

Το Champion Jet 2 χθές 2019-06-08 παρέμεινε στην Μύκονο μέχρι αργά το βράδυ, αναχώρησε κατ΄ευθείαν για το Ηράκλειο στις 2019-06-08 23:08. Ενδιαμέσως έκανε ένα σύντομο 2ωρο πλού δυτικά της Μυκόνου χωρίς προσέγγιση σε λιμάνι.
Το πλοίο είχε ξεκινήσει το πρωΐ από το Ρέθυμνο, παρατηρώ ότι το Caldera Vista, το οποίο χθές είχε τερματίσει στη Σαντορίνη, το απόγευμα πήγε πρώτα στο Ρέθυμνο.

----------


## pantelis2009

*Μηχανική βλάβη σε πλοίο που ξεκίνησε από λιμάνι της Κρήτηςβ€¦*

5 Ιουλίου 201911:51 ΠΜ



__
*Μηχανική βλάβη σε μία από τις τέσσερις μηχανές του παρουσίασε το επιβατηγό οχηματαγωγό καταμαράν «champion jet 2» με 606 επιβάτες και τέσσερα οχήματα, ενώ έπλεε προς το λιμάνι της Θήρας.*
_Το καταμαράν είχε αναχωρήσει από το Ηράκλειο στις 08:40 για Θήρα, Νάξο, Μύκονο, Πάρο, Νάξο, Ιο, Θήρα, Ηράκλειο._
_Το πλοίο που δεν έχει αιτηθεί συνδρομής αναμένεται να καταπλεύσει στο λιμάνι της Θήρας στις 11:30, αντί της προγραμματισμένης ώρας που ήταν 10:35._
_Λόγω της μηχανικής βλάβης οι επιβάτες θα επιβιβαστούν σε άλλο πλοίο_
_Στο «champion jet 2» αναμένεται να απαγορευθεί προσωρινά ο απόπλους μέχρι την αποκατάσταση της βλάβης, ενώ οι επιβάτες του αναμένεται να προωθηθούν στους προορισμούς τους με το καταμαράν «worldchampion jet»._
_Πηγή: iefimerida.gr_

----------


## pantelis2009

Το *Champion Jet 2* φωτογραφημένο εχθές *κατά την επιστροφή του στο Ηράκλειο*. Καλή συνέχεια.

CHAMPION-JET-2-29-24-08-2019.jpg

----------


## ancd

Ξέρει κάποιος το λόγω που βρίσκεται το *Champion Jet 2* δυο μέρες δεμένο στον Ν.Μ.Δ.?  
Σύμφωνα με το σύστημα κρατήσεων της εταιρείας το πλοίο επιστρέφει αύριο στα προγραμματισμένα δρομολόγια του. Προσωρινά την θέση του έχει πάρει το Naxos Jet.
20190816_130911.jpg20190816_130929.jpg
Εδώ φωτογραφημένο με Foul Speed το καλοκαίρι έξω από την Μύκονο.

----------


## manoubras 33

Σύρος 24/10/2020

DSCN3268.JPG DSCN3279.JPG

----------


## threshtox

Ζωντανή ανταπόκριση.

Πρώτη φορά ταξιδεύω με το εν λόγω. Κανένας έλεγχος για covid test, εμβόλια κλπ, πλην μιας απλής ερώτησης, κανένα ερωτηματολόγιο δεν δώσαμε, αν και νομίζω ότι παντού ο έλεγχος είναι για τα μάτια του κόσμου. Θέσεις οριακά μεγαλύτερες από τις αεροπορικές, air-conditioning του θανάτου. Κι ακόμα δεν έχουμε ξεκινήσει. Παρόλα αυτά, είναι κλάσεις ανώτερο από το Paros Jet. 
Ας οψεται..
Κι εκπληκτικό σύστημα αρίθμησης επίσης...

----------


## threshtox

Ζωντανή ανταπόκριση.

Πρώτη φορά ταξιδεύω με το εν λόγω. Κανένας έλεγχος για covid test, εμβόλια κλπ, πλην μιας απλής ερώτησης, κανένα ερωτηματολόγιο δεν δώσαμε, αν και νομίζω ότι παντού ο έλεγχος είναι για τα μάτια του κόσμου. Θέσεις οριακά μεγαλύτερες από τις αεροπορικές, air-conditioning του θανάτου. Κι ακόμα δεν έχουμε ξεκινήσει. Παρόλα αυτά, είναι κλάσεις ανώτερο από το Paros Jet. 
Ας οψεται..
Κι εκπληκτικό σύστημα αρίθμησης επίσης...

Και για να μην είμαι μόνο γκρινιάρης. Στα συν η σταθερά υψηλή ταχύτητα και ο ανοιχτό χώρος στο επάνω κατάστρωμα, που είναι εξαιρετικός και του δίνει πόντους.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Η χθεσινή άφιξη του νέου Μητροπολίτη Θήρας, Αμοργού και Νήσων κ. Αμφιλοχίου στη Σαντορίνη. Καλή ποιμαντορία! 

IMG_8265.jpg IMG_8269.jpg

----------


## rjjjh2004

2/5/2022: Ίος - Πειραιάς σε 6 ώρες και με καθυστερημένη άφιξη από Σαντορίνη. Λεωφορείο που μεραφέρει τουρίστες από Σαντορίνη σε Νάξο, Μύκονο και Σύρο... Σαν σαρδέλες... Και το εισιτήριο της τουριστικής σχεδόν 70¤... Για άλλο πλοίο είχε εκδοθεί κι άλλο εκτέλεσε το δρομολόγιο (για οικοομία). Αναρωτιέμαι ανέχει λόγο η υπηρεσία προστασίας καταναλωτή...

----------


## YiannisNG

Θα ηθελα να συγχαρω την εταιρια για τη συμπεριφορα του αρχιθαλαμηπολου του Champion Jet 2,  ο οποιος σε βραδινη επιστροφη αναγκασε καρκινοπαθη που ερχοταν για  χημειοθεραπεια να καθισει εξω σε ολη τη διαρκεια του ταξιδιου καθως συνοδευε κατοικιδιο. 
Να τον χαιρεστε και σε ανωτερα.

----------

